# Baby Alfie arrives......



## Tam

Well the short basic story of it is:

I did go in to be induced, but that day they didn't know their head from their elbow, I was told stay home at first as there was no beds, then when we did get there there was no bed made, we eventually got showed to my bed then told "we will be with you shortly, we are waiting for the monitoring machine" and told again, and again and again, they then decided that as it had gone 5.30pm by this time that they needed to contact a registrar to see that it was OK to go ahead with the induction at that time (I have never heard anything like it, as I know that 10pm is one of the slots for induction). Anyway I was eventually told I would have it done the next day.......

At 5.30am the next morning when they came to examine me, the machine which monitors the babies heartbeat was showing I was having contractions and on examination I was 3 cms dilated.....well this was ace, as I couldn't feel a thing :) BUT during the examination they couldn't tell if Alfie was breech or not, so I was examined a few times by different people, then they decided I had to have a scan.....YAY he was not breech!


I was admitted to the labour ward from the ward I was on at 9.00am, but eventually got there at 10.00am after waiting on the scan.....I stayed comfortable and unaware of the contractions until til 7.30pm that night when I had to have an assisted ARM, and when I say assisted, Alfie was not engaged so a Doctor had to put his hand inside me and grab hold of Alfie's head to assist him down into the pelvis, as there was a danger that as the water came out, the cord would come out before Alfie engaged and Alfie could land on it and cut off his air supply. That was so uncomfy I can't tell you :cry: It made me swear, and I am so aware of what I am doing, so I try not to swear but I had no choice :) Anyway once that happened, I started feeling the contractions and they came on thick and fast and before long I was needing more than gas and air.....

Cut a long story short, Alfie never did engage and after 10hrs of active labour, a change of midwives, a midwife with a terrible bedside manor who spoke to Paul and my sister like they were shit and no letting me know what the plans were norr any care and reseting the flow metre for my epidural or no concern for my SPD, I had to be taken into Theatre where they had to put me into stirrups, tip the bed on its side and help me push, I was very lucky as they were considering a possible C-Section, but I managed to push him out and they had to use a suction cap, but he came out with a tiny cry, was plonked on my belly and grabbed hold of my little finger, which made me cry :cry:and it was all over! :)

The best bit about the experience, was although I had an epidural, I could feel Alfie being born, there was no pain at all, but I could feel him coming out, it was brilliant........and then when he grabbed hold of my finger, that was just sooooo lovely, I got all choked up!

He is a very good baby, we don't even know we have him.....he is feeding an average of every 2-3 hours but he has a rotten cold so he takes what he can manage with his bunged up nose, then tops up again, but then he will sleep for 5-7 hours.

He is a very happy and content little baby! 



https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/AlfieCIMG0917.jpg


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaww what a loevly story


----------



## Yvonne

Aww Tam, lovely story :hugs:


----------



## KX

Aww he is soo beautiful-takes his looks of his MUM!:hugs:


----------



## Kina

Awww Tam thanks for your story.

Sorry the MW was a nasty cow - are you going to complain about her?

He's really cute btw :D


----------



## Vic

awww he is sooo sooo lovely :)


----------



## Tezzy

awwww what an amazing story well done tam


----------



## Jo

Aww thanks for sharing, that midwife sounds just like the one i had with Emily

Beautiful end product though


----------



## Trinity

Aww Tam .. he is soooo cute and Jade looks like a very proud big sister!!


----------



## bexxie

The pics are gorgeous Tam,he is such a sweetie. BTW I noticed on another thread how much he had grown getting a big boy now

lovely

bex


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like it was frusterating at times, but I am glad for the outcome! Congtrats again!:hugs:


----------



## Tam

Kina said:


> Awww Tam thanks for your story.
> 
> Sorry the MW was a nasty cow - are you going to complain about her?
> 
> He's really cute btw :D

 
Thanks girls.....

Kina, tbh if I had the energy I would have complained, although we made no secret to how we felt about the whole ordeal to every member of staff afterwrads LOL! But now, I am just pleased it all worked out and that I don't have to see that bloody women again.....but if I got her again, I would refuse her, that is for sure!!! What about you babe, did you put in a complaint?


----------



## Wobbles

Doesn't he look like his Mummy with his nose in the air :rofl:


----------



## vicky

congrats hunny, thanks for sharing your story


----------

